# History of diagnosis code vx by history diagnosis code



## bellastellas (Mar 21, 2014)

Do you code a primary code "by history" as if it existed? Providers who use this phrase have told me to code it as current because by history means another provider recognized the symptoms and diagnosed it but the symptoms are not conclusive at this time. I do behavioral health coding, so an example would be bipolar d/o NOS by history. I cannot find a written guideline. Note--I'm not referring to "History Of..." codes. Could anyone please help? Thanks. Sharon Giddens, CPC


----------



## diaznp (May 28, 2014)

*Me too*

I am also looking for an answer to this question.

The providers are writing: ADHD, I by history, PTSD by history in the diagnosis section, do these get coded as regular primary diagnosis?

Thank you!


----------



## jbrightw (May 29, 2014)

The phrase 'By history' cannot be taken as a definite diagnosis, because the patient might be diagnosed by some other providers or the patient themselves complaint of some diseases/conditions, not the billing provider. So better to use any abnomal behaviour or any other signs and symptoms rather than indefinite diagnoses which doesn't exist now.

Jesus Brightwin


----------

